# Finally in the IWC Owners Club - IWC Vintage Aquatimer



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

I bought the IWC Vintage Aquatimer that was for sell by Leicashot, who I have to say is a awesome person to deal with. I've seen his amazing pictures of the watch, and it sparked this desire to own the watch. I was lucky enough to sell my Omega Speedy Pro in time to pick up this beauty. The watch in person has far exceeded my expectations. When I opened the box, I was blown away by how amazing it looks, I think I found my grail. b-)


----------



## superL (Jun 22, 2007)

Congrats on your new IWC :-! That was a great deal |> Would love to see one in person, if my AD ever gets one in stock :-(


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

Leicashot's photos of this watch were amazing, and it would seem that you're no slouch in this department either. 

Anyway, you got yourself one hell of an amazing watch; grail material all the way! |> And that movement... Wow. I'm forced to admit here that sometimes I wish my Inge had a display back, even though that would entirely negate its reason for being.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Congratulations! Great looking watch. Wear it in good health and enjoy. :-!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Great choice, an amazing watch indeed.
I wish my small wrist accomodate it.
Maybe I need to hit the gym more and bulk up so I can wear most of these IWC watches. :-d

Again, awesome watch and welcome to the IWC family.
Now we just need some wristshots. :-!


----------



## Asad (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats, Wear it in good health!


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats! Love the details on the watch, especially the double-lume index markers and the textured strap, and of course that gorgeous movement.


----------



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks all for the kind words. I love wearing this watch. I can't help but look at it...I hope the honeymoon phase does not wear off...LOL


----------



## aikiman44 (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful watch:-! I looked at that for quite a while.


----------



## mozart15 (Jan 4, 2008)

How abou a wrist shot. Like to see how it sits


----------



## TheHomez (Mar 20, 2008)

Thats a beauty! Congrats!!!


----------



## Handel (Jan 31, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful - they don't make Aqatimers the way they used to:-(


----------



## WatchTimes (Jul 14, 2008)

Stunning!
Wear it in good health!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Handel said:


> Absolutely beautiful - they don't make Aqatimers the way they used to:-(


Sure they do.;-)

The one you're looking at is brand new from their "vintage" series.


----------



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

As requested...A wrist shot...


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

That looks great on your wrist. Just beautiful. Enjoy it!


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

You got a real beauty, a modern classic with a gorgeous back side, IMO. Congrats.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the plug champ ;-)

Looks great on your wrist, but try it again outside to get the blue reflection off the sky ;-) Will look even hotter, congrats on a great watch, missing it now ;-)


----------



## jedmonds (Mar 4, 2009)

Not a problem leicashot. Thanks a million for the watcht!!! Will try to get some outdoor pics. The IWC seems to be getting the most wrist time since I gotten it.


----------

